# Woodchief insert questions



## Montok26 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys new here and I just got a wood chief wood insert for my house and wondering if any one has any info on it I have a lined chimney but here are some pics please let me know what you think it about it.


----------



## Handsonautotech (Sep 19, 2016)

I would suggest Routing the power supply  cord away from the unit.


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

Are there doors for it?


----------



## Montok26 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes there are locking doors on it with glass windows I had them off cuz I was cleaning them but I mean any concerns I should have I talked to the manufacturer and they did say it was an old unit so I wasn't so sure about it 

The power comes from the left side from the blowers how would I move the cord?


----------



## bholler (Sep 21, 2016)

Montok26 said:


> Yes there are locking doors on it with glass windows I had them off cuz I was cleaning them but I mean any concerns I should have I talked to the manufacturer and they did say it was an old unit so I wasn't so sure about it


You say you have a lined chimney.  What is it lined with and how big is the liner.  How big is the outlet on the insert?


----------



## Montok26 (Sep 21, 2016)

bholler said:


> You say you have a lined chimney.  What is it lined with and how big is the liner.  How big is the outlet on the insert?


I believe it's 4 inch insert in my chimney but the outlet to the stove is a 12 inch by 4 inch wide


----------



## bholler (Sep 21, 2016)

Well you need an 8" liner for that size opening.  The liner needs to run from the top of the stove all the way up through the chimney to the top.  It should also be insulated for best performance safety and code compliance.


----------



## Montok26 (Sep 21, 2016)

bholler said:


> Well you need an 8" liner for that size opening.  The liner needs to run from the top of the stove all the way up through the chimney to the top.  It should also be insulated for best performance safety and code compliance.


This is my opening you saying I need 8incj for this


----------



## bholler (Sep 21, 2016)

Montok26 said:


> This is my opening you saying I need 8incj for this


Yes 4 x 12 is 48 square inches.  An 8" liner is 50 square inches.  You might be able to get away with a 7" liner if you have enough height but I would go with 8"


----------



## Montok26 (Sep 21, 2016)

bholler said:


> Yes 4 x 12 is 48 square inches.  An 8" liner is 50 square inches.  You might be able to get away with a 7" liner if you have enough height but I would go with 8"


OK I'll go remeasure my liner Im not home at this time but I will double check it

Do you know much about that insert tho?

And if I put that in do you think I need to hook something up to the top of the story e or can I just put It inside and the draft will pull the smoke up or you think I need like a 4ft price tof bring it past my damper 
Sorry I don't know much about this stuff I just bought my home and it had a masonry Fireplace with a damper in it


----------



## bholler (Sep 21, 2016)

Montok26 said:


> Do you know much about that insert tho?


Nope I know nothing about that insert.



Montok26 said:


> And if I put that in do you think I need to hook something up to the top of the story e or can I just put It inside and the draft will pull the smoke up or you think I need like a 4ft price tof bring it past my damper
> Sorry I don't know much about this stuff I just bought my home and it had a masonry Fireplace with a damper in it


You cannot just slide it in anymore it does not meet code and it is unsafe as well.  It technically is to code to just run a section of stainless liner up into the clay liner but you need to seal that liner into the clay liner and there really is no way to do that.  It also will not be very easy to service and it will not perform as well that way.


----------

